# Hechtangeln im Winter



## druide (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich werde wohl dieses WE an einen See angeln gehen wo es viel Raubfisch geben soll. 
Ich werde mit einer Spinnrute mit Gufi angeln und eine andere möchte ich mit Köderfisch bestücken. 
Es geht mir jetzt um die Rute und das Material für die Köderfisch Rute. 
Ich würde gerne mit einer Pose angeln weil ich es spannender finde als auf Grund. Gibt es eine gute Montage mit Pose dich auch im Winter bzw. zu dieser ahreszeit gut geeignet ist ? Die Hechten stehen da ja im tieferen Wasser also müss ich den Köderfisch auch tiefer anbieten. 
Habt ihr vorschläge für eine gute Montage am liebsten Fotos oder Bilder . 
Besten Dank schon mal .


----------



## mauser (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln im Winter*

Hi,
in der Angelzeitung der Raubfisch steht ein intressanter Bericht mit Foto´s zum Köfi angeln mit Pose drin, kostet 3,70€+ DvD. Es ist zwar im Kanal beschrieben, aber läßt sich ja auch auf einen See beziehen.:m
Ansonsten Stopper, Perle, durchlaufpose, perle, blei, wirbel, Stahlvorfach und 1-2 Drillinghaken. Gewässer ausloten und kurz über Grund oder auf grund angeln.

Viele Grüße Mauser|wavey:


----------



## druide (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln im Winter*

o.k ich habe mich für die Pose entschieden . Jetzt weiß ich nur noch nciht wie ich den Köderfischen am besten auf dem Drilling befestige ? Im Maul , Rücken oder Schwanz oder wie ?


----------



## perchcatcher (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln im Winter*

Aber bitte drauf achten das das Raubfischangeln bei euch auch frei ist bzw. das Angeln auf Hecht. 
Hab gestern wieder zwei unwissende aufgeklärt so kannste dir ärger ersparen.:g
(bei uns darf man erst ab 1. April wieder Raubfisch)


----------



## Lasko (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln im Winter*

Ich nehme immer 2 Drillinge. 
Der eine kommt ins Maul, der andere in den Schwanz. 
Ich schlage meistens direkt an und habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Versuch den Köderfisch möglichst tief anzubieten zu dieser Jahreszeit.


----------



## Zanderking91 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln im Winter*

hallo
ich mache Das mit der Köderfischbefestigung bei Hechten ganz anders als die meisten weil bei uns die Hechte oft extrem vorsichtig beissen.Also ich ziehe den Drilling  mit dem Stahlvorfach mit der Ködernadel durch den kompletten Fisch und dann stecke ich den drilling ganz vorne kurz über dem Kopf ins Fleisch.Es sind dann am kopf des KöFi s zoch 2zwei Hakenschänkel zu sehen.allerdimgs musst du beachten, dass du mit dem Anschlag sehr lage warten musst.Außerdem ist die Methode nicht gerade gut wenn es viele kleine Hechte gibt weil der Haken meist sehr tief sitzt.

Ich bevorzuge diesen etwas feinere angeln.^^

Viel Glück


----------

